# Magic of the BLACK STALLION (Arabian)



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

*Do any of you know how special and how much of a impact the Black Stallion made on the Arabian breed ?*
*In my 8 year old eyes there was nothing more beautiful and powerful than the BLACK........*
*29 years later I have my own Black Arabian. It took many years to even own an Arabian.*
*Do any of you share the same love for the Black Horse?*


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I always wanted a black horse named... The Black... I have one, he's a Tenessee Walker, he's great... I also wanted a black horse named Fury... My Ri's daddy was black and his name was Fury... close enough!

LOL...


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Tell me about it! I love them. That is the horse I want. Black Arabian  Funny enough my parents wanted to buy me a black Anglo-Arabian because he chewed on my dads knee :shock::lol::roll: But then sadly they said no, because we went to America...

But hey, in a year I will get a horse, so fingers crossed  I really want a black horse (Arab would be perfect, but others are great too ) with a white star on the forehead. And yes, I used to watch Fury all the time as a kid  Haven't heard of The Black though.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

The Black is what they called the black stallion silly!


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

Well duh :lol: But I take it is a different show. Isn't it?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

well now that you mention it, there was a series w/ Mickey Roonie in it several years ago but I don't remember the name, it might ahve been the black stallion but yes... you are RIGHT! I remember now.....tehee...

I like the saddle club too...


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

The Black was in the movie The Black Stallion, it was on the big screen in 1979. the one you are talking about that was on TV was Adventures of The Black Stallion with Micky.
You have to watch the Movie classic. their is also a new one out well a few years old now called the young black stallion its a disney production.
I have two black Arabians. one with just a little white star like you said.
The other is a Black Half/arab mare that is solid Black no white.
She is for sale though.


----------



## Kiara (Aug 27, 2008)

May I come and steal yours? :lol: Just kidding. Hopefully by next year I will be able to post about my own Fury  I guess I have to watch the classic. The modern movies I don't necessarily like that much, because I found a lot of times they pretend like they interact with the horse but the horse doesn't really seem to care... Or it just cares for the carrot they're holding :lol:


May i ask why you're selling your mare? Just curious. *curious,curious me*


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

well, I guess the reason I am selling her is because I want something new to work with. I have shown Kaluha for about 3 years now and she has done wonders for me. 7 grands in Halter class A two top fives at regionals, two SHIH champions and now is a proven broodmare. I am looking for a young PB Arabian colt/filly to train and show. I would trade her for an equal, but It would have to be Halter quality/show quality, you know! I would maybe even consider trading her for a Fresian filly....LOL like thats going to happen, Hehe.
Kaluah is just an amazing mare but How much further can I go with her except Nationals...I may even do that if I don't sell her.
Thanks for asking.


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

I loved the Black Stallion books. I have 19, only missing Man O' War.


----------



## horsey*kisses (May 12, 2008)

i have a black part arabian lol hes not full but arabian would be the first thing you noticed by looking at him hes not pitch black like The Black is though mine kind of changes colors lol 
I would love to own a pitch black horse though *drools* 


wasnt Fury red???


----------



## whitetrashwarmblood (Aug 24, 2008)

I'm looking at a black arabian to buy right now!
He's not a stallion though. :wink:
But I'll probably end up calling him the Black if I do buy him.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL I have my own black stallion and he is 1/4 Arabian.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I read man o war, that version by... what was his name Walter Farley? Or was it Albert Miller... I get my authors confused... anyway, it was really good...


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i forget - was king of the wind a black arab? (margurite henry)


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I thought that was a bay....?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

he probably was...i just cant remember!


----------



## Moxie (May 28, 2008)

I LOVE black horses. There is just something about them. However, I am most in love with the Friesians, or Perchs.


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes there is something special about the black horse. I love the Fresian too.
Just wonderful horses. I would love to have a filly so I could breed a Arabian Black Stallion to and get a Half/Arab Fresian/Arab foal WOW wouldn't that be cool.....


----------



## Gimme A Dream (Aug 21, 2008)

I always imagined myself having a black stallion like Walter Farley's 'Black'. I think I read all of his books when I was young. But at this time in my life, I'm happy with anything with four legs, smelling like a horse and healthy, lol!
I always liked the story 'Black Beauty'. Except it was sad too!


----------



## Baby Doll Amy (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of the best egyptian arabs are breed at Shalen park in Westren australia sam is breed from that place they breed for temperment and the horses all have a great temperment.


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

*You know The Arabian is just the coolest horse to work with. they just look at you like a human. its like a light comes on when they pick something up. Very smart. My black Arabians are so fun. they dance and play, they just float when they canter. their mane just flows in the wind. the Black Stallion had so much magic to him in the movie. He realy makes a huge impact on so many people , Kids mainly. He changed my life for the better................*


----------



## wanderlust (Nov 18, 2008)

I *Love* black horses. I'd probably sell a kidney for one. Isn't that why I have two?!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am with the rest of you, I love black horses as well. My love was sparked by the movie Return to Snowy River and blown into a full blown fire with The Black Stallion. Right now I have a Percheron stud that I will be breaking to ride within the next couple of years but I have decided that I absolutely must have a black mustang.............someday.  For now, a bay and a gray will have to suffice.

The last one with the percherons is kinda dark because it was really early in the morning. The one on the right is the stud Big John and on the left was his mate Steph. However; we lost her this month from a snake bite. :"(


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

The series is to this day I think the best horse series ever produced. For years I dreamed of owning my own black horse because of that show. Always be a show that keeps it's place at the top of my list. 

...Cobat's the wrong breed :lol:


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)




----------



## DarkChylde (Nov 13, 2008)

I loved the Walter Farley and the Marguerite Henry books. I even found one the other weekend at a flea market I hadn't even known about in the _Misty of Chincoteaque_ series, _Sea Star_. (After _Stormy_, the sequal to _Misty_.) I was like a 10 year old again, curled up with the book and back in the magic time of Paul and Maureen. I particularly like those stories, altho I read _King of the Wind_ and _Mustang_, _Wild Spirit of the West_ but I grew up on the outer banks of North Carolina, just south of the area written about, but the people and the culture was the same, even the accents. It took me back to my own childhood in so many ways, such a nice vacation. And way less than I cudda taken anywhere else, moneywise. And yes, Sham, the Godolphin Arabian from the _King of the Wind,_ was a bay. 
My dream horse would be a Fresian, or a Gypsy Vanner. I didn't care for the movie Alexander (escewed history a bit too much) but gawd they had a gorgoeus black horse for Bucephalis, didn't they?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes he was stunning. It made me sick when they faced off with the elephant. I cried and cried and then cried some more. Did you know that when they were doing that stunt, the guy that played Alexander actually got trampled one time by those big ole feet? Ouch.


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

*I love to hear all the cool stories about childhood and horse dreams.*
*I know The black stallion made a huge change in my life. He was special.*
*I never heard of Marguerite henry, misty of chincoteaque, sea star.........*
*I just know that the magic will always be with me.*
*I have a purebred Black arabian that just takes my breath away every time I see her. she is amazing. Jet black. my signatre picture is her.*


----------



## WildFeathers (Sep 2, 2007)

The Black Stallion books are the best in the world, Walter Farley is rivaled by _no one_.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You all realise that the "Black Stallion" was a mix of 18+ horses that were mares and 5 different breeds right :lol:


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

*The close up shots of him on the beach and stall shots, any close in shot was none other than Cass Ole......Purebred Black Arabian stallion. He did however have white socks and a blaze that they dyed black for the movie. In the series they didn't even use an arabian for most of the scenes. You can't denie that even though the Black stallion used in the movie was not up to todays standerds in the arabian breed he was still beautiful and special.*


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm one of those weird people: I actually am not very fond of black horses (HUGE exception for Friesians and appaloosas with either large spotted blankets or leopards!)

But I DO love Arabians  Mine are bay. My favorite horse color is chestnut though. I'm just odd 

(PS I'm not saying I dont' think black horses aren't pretty, I just prefer the red heads! LOL)


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

Thats cool, I love chestnuts now too. I didn't use to like them much but you have to look at the Arabian before you look at color..
Now I like all colors, still Black is my Fav but I think chestnut is my second fav....


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've grown to like all colors, as well. Wasn't fond of blacks, greys, and palominos before, but now they're all beautiful! I do prefer the chesnuts (as I said) and buckskins, but, no color is bad 

There is a lady across the street from my trainer who breeds black arabians. BOY she has some BEAUTIFUL horses! I REALLY wanted to buy a mare and foal I saw! I resisted trying to find out how much, if they're for sale, because I have NO room for more horses! LOL


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

*I have found that it is hard to sell any horse at this time, but if you want to buy I think now is the time. I have a Black Multi champion half/arab mare for sale. I lowerd the price so many times I feel I am almost giving her away. she has done so much in the show ring.*

*I am asking $5,500 for her but I came down from $10,000*
*I would even take less than that If I could find a buyer...*

*Black Arabs are usually priced higher than most other color because people put a price on color. I however do not.*
*Just price them for what they have done and what they can bring to your barn.*

*Like I said now is the time to buy if you have room too.*


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

when i was a little girl i spent alot of time on my best friends parents arabian farm. All of then were black adn white i think they had around 30 horses. I remember always thinking that there black stallion was the "actual black stallion" and i would bring him carrots and call him a movie star all the time...LOL


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

*My black stallion*

I know he is not an arabain.But he is a Canadian stallion


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

LDblackhorse said:


> I know he is not an arabain.But he is a Canadian stallion


Did you have a link to where you learned this info from?


----------



## shauna1 (Oct 23, 2008)

The Black Stallion definately sparked my love for horses as a child. The problem with black Arabs is that so many people breed just for color that the truly important things like disposition and conformation take a back burner...that being said, I'm the luckiest girl in the world cuz I have a perfect little black stallion. In the summer though he fades quite a bit cause of the sun. He look like a liver chestnut or a dull bay. doesn't matter to me though because he really loves naps in the sunshine


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree with you, The black arabian for a very long time was bred for just color and the quality suffers due to that. But you are lucky if you have one with quality and substance, bonus black coat............
I love my quality black girls. I however just got a chestnut colt in my barn and WOW what an amazing magnum psyche son........Maybe in the future he will give me a black foal with my black Pyro Thyme Daughter.
May the Black stallions Magic live on in all Arabians........


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

It's funny because I was just watching some interview videos of Richard Ian Cox (aka: alec) and it's sad to see that the roles he played after the black stallion were small and not really that significant in the film and entertainment industry. I wonder if he ever thinks back at the huge role the movies and series played yearssss down the road on the equine industry. I don't of a single person who does not remember watching it or still continues talking about it.


----------



## ManeEvent (Dec 1, 2008)

I drool every time I watch the Black Stallion. My fave part is galloping "naked" on the beach when they were stranded. And when you hear the Black's lips smack together when he's tempting him with seaweed. I LOVE LOVE LOVE that movie!!! Brings tears to my eyes. And who didn't dream of keeping a gorgeous steed in their backyard and have to go running down the streets to find him?!? Can't wait to watch it with my daughter when she's old enough!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Both of your horses are absolutely stunning.
Justice, the boy in my avatar, is my Black Arab stallion.
I would definately trade him for your Pyro Thyme mare.  LOL

And a Magnum Psyche son! You sure are lucky!
I've been keeping my eye out for a nice Padron daughter, but the closest I've gotten is two Patron (the sire of Padron) mares.
You'll have to spoil me with pictures of your boy!


----------



## horsefan1111 (Dec 9, 2008)

I love black horses. I think they r so graceful and exciting. I also like other kinds of horses to.


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

I had to laugh when I was talking with my husband. He was telling me the other day he was involved in the movie the black stallion.
I didn't ask any other questions but I think he execised some of the horses in the movie.
He used to be a Qaurter horse jockey. Long long time ago


----------



## LDblackhorse (Nov 26, 2008)

Also did you know cass ole. I think that is how you spell his name was actually not black he had a star and one or two white socks.

They used a black hair paint to cover it up.

I thought that was neat.
He was also a stallion. I think from what I heard he sired quite a few foals to.

I just think it is neat to find out stuff like that


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

I love the Black Stallion books, I also Loved King of the Wind and The Island Stallion, My friend Flicka

pretty much anything with a horse in it i was quick to check out and read!!!


----------



## LadyAshen (Dec 20, 2008)

I read all of the Black Stallion books, and donated a set to our children's section of the public library!

I now have my version of the black stallion -- my registered arab mare Lady Ashen. 










I just adore her!


----------



## Entitled (Dec 24, 2008)

I was obsessed with the Black Stallion. I used to gallop around bareback with no hands on a little bay Arab gelding and close my eyes and pretend I was on The Black. haha. 
I want a black stud named The Black and a chestnut stud named Flame.


----------



## hillbillyin (Jul 26, 2008)

I, too, was very impacted by the movie. I have an Arab/appy cross mare--black with a white star and a funny white "milk mustache"! She's 1 1/2, and has what most people would consider the typical "Arab personality"---very headstrong! But that is part of what I love about her!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

I loved the black stallion and always wanted a big black horse that no one could ride but me....and **** if that isn't what I got lol! Well other people ride Sky, but he's incredibly ornery about it. he's a TB but when he gallops carries his tail like an arab it's funny.

And i have a bay arab that reminds me of king of the wind - another favorite book of mine!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

My first horse, Conteztar, was the grandson of "The Black" (El Mohktar). My neices thought it was the coolest thing to know a horse related to such a famous horse. I miss him terribly.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Who was El Mohktar? I thought The Black was Cass Ole from anything I ever saw/read.


----------



## Blkjimni (Nov 11, 2008)

WSArabians said:


> Both of your horses are absolutely stunning.
> Justice, the boy in my avatar, is my Black Arab stallion.
> I would definately trade him for your Pyro Thyme mare.  LOL
> 
> ...


 
Well Thank you for the sweet words about my Pyro Daughter. She is my dream girl.
My Magnum Psyche son is for sale if interested. He is out of a Padron Psyche daughter. Nice colt.
email me and I will tell you the price. He is under $3,000.......
He is going to be around 15.3 hands. He looks like a yearling now.

My Pyro daughter will probably never be for sale. She is a little small at the moment but she is growing fast now. I think of her as my Black stallion but not a stallion ,LOL........... He was my life as a girl and now Kareese has filled that void.
Thanks.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

CJ8.... Cass Ole was sort of "the star" of the movie, but there were actually a few black horses used in the movie. I wish I could remember all their names, I think there were a couple others....all so beautiful!


----------



## Janasse (Nov 22, 2008)

Oops sorry, El Mohktar was "The Black" in The Black Stallion Returns not the original.


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

Janasse said:


> Oops sorry, El Mohktar was "The Black" in The Black Stallion Returns not the original.


ahhh ty!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I should pull out the series again. Haven't watched the episodes in months.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Which series do you have? the movies or the tv show?


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Black Stallion Grandson!*

I have always loved black horses. Tomorrow I am getting my first horse. A co-worker of mine wanted to give me her 24 yo black arabian gelding. Then she told me he was a grandson of Black stallion. His name is Cassabaskins, a grandson of Cass Ole, which was the horse that played the original Black Stallion. He is beautiful. Right now he's all wooly and needs to put on some weight but hes absolutely georgeous, even in his old age. His presence is amazing. she used to show him but lately hes been neglected. I can't wait till I get him all cleaned up and healthy again. He is going to be retired as my pleasure riding horse.


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

Blkjimni said:


> *I love to hear all the cool stories about childhood and horse dreams.*
> *I know The black stallion made a huge change in my life. He was special.*
> *I never heard of Marguerite henry, misty of chincoteaque, sea star.........*
> *I just know that the magic will always be with me.*
> *I have a purebred Black arabian that just takes my breath away every time I see her. she is amazing. Jet black. my signatre picture is her.*


she IS absolutely beautifu.. Cass is black but has a white strip and stockings


----------



## jensand305 (Apr 13, 2009)

LDblackhorse said:


> Also did you know cass ole. I think that is how you spell his name was actually not black he had a star and one or two white socks.
> 
> They used a black hair paint to cover it up.
> 
> ...


yes i do now that i have one of his grandsons lol


----------



## cadar and honey (Apr 14, 2009)

i love arabs i have one but he is dark choclate and hes a angelo arab


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm a sucker for black horses. Honestly there is just this thing about them you won't get in any other horse.


----------

